# Fluval SpecV should i rescape to create more space for RCS?



## vasol (Jan 22, 2013)

my tank has been pretty overgrown for a few months now, i think its getting to the point where it displaces too much water and my waterline drops way faster. I also think the shrimp population stopped growing because of lack of space. 

i want to clear everything and just do a single carpet of dwarf baby tears or dwarf hairgrass, with zero or minimal hardscape. Is this a good idea? its currently a shrimp only tank with one galaxy rasbora


----------



## tripleDot (Jul 5, 2013)

The scape from the first pix with a single carpet of dwarf baby tears would be great for shrimps.


----------



## vasol (Jan 22, 2013)

that driftwood is still my hardscape right now, the moss has taken over

my real question is what would better suit a high shrimp population? Massive amounts of moss or a minimal hardscape with breeding tubes for more surface area/hiding spots (do shrimp really need hiding spots?). the massive moss growing on my current driftwood i think displaces my actual water volume from 5 to around 2.5 gallons...which is a major drawback.


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

I think a baby tear carpet would be nice but I think you should do something for hardscape as well not zero but definitely minimal. Btw is this growth for you with the stock light?


----------



## vasol (Jan 22, 2013)

no im using the finnex fugeray, i highly recommend it for anyone with a fluval spec v. perfect fit and looks very clean


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

I think that scape looks perfect! There's lots of space for the shrimps to hide and play around in (AKA the moss).


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

vasol said:


> no im using the finnex fugeray, i highly recommend it for anyone with a fluval spec v. Perfect fit and looks very clean


16"?


----------



## vasol (Jan 22, 2013)

nah its the 20 inch


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

don't pumpkin neos and cherries interbreed?


----------

